# Brad Maddox: Next Face of the WWE



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

He has the look of Jon snow from game of thrones 











other then that it will be wait and see


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

He has charisma you cant deny that and thats what a lot of wrestlers lack and could be a major factor in his developement.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He irritates me A LOT.

I just can't see him being the face of the company.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

He seems kind of bland to me.

He looks like bidchoff and bischoff irritates me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I approve this. #BelieveInTheMaddox


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

He's like 5'7" and 165 lbs. And he sucks in the ring. If he can become the new Josh Matthews that will be a success


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> He's like 5'7" and 165 lbs. And he sucks in the ring. If he can become the new Josh Matthews that will be a success


6'0 207. He's a bit smaller then Punk and is taller then D-Bry.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Justice awaits you. Future wwe champion Brad `Bane` Maddox


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> He seems kind of bland to me.
> 
> He looks like bidchoff and bischoff irritates me.


He's oozing Charisma.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i like him more as a heel, and anyway i don't see him becoming the face of the wwe, but i like him a lot and with some polishing here and there i don't mind him in the main event scene (not now, but in the future, why not?)


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

I think he can float between heel or face. But He dosn't have it to get over as a heel. If he builds up as a face. The loveable loser underdog who beccomes the champion of justice. defending the ring from all that is evil. Then suddenly swerves :russo to the darkside. it would get him fully over a s heel.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

I like him. I immediately thort of bane when he said "justice"


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He looks like a short, non jacked, brown-haired Mike O Hearn. Don't want to see him on TV tbh, reminds me way too much of Garrett Bischoff.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't compare Brad Maddox with Garett Bischoff...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No. Bye.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

He's very good on the mic, enjoyed his promo. Haven't seen him wrestle though.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He is the perfect face for the mid card. They are just getting him familiar with the fans.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mike Hero said:


> He's oozing Charisma.


BUT is he oozing Machismo?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't he already the face of the company?

Monday Night Raw: Starring Brad Maddox


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

His promo on RAW was pretty bad. Thankfully I know this is a troll thread.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind... he aqppeals to the ladies


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Probably my favorite new gimmick on WWE. His voice, his stupid smile and the way he delivers his promo, you just want him to be destroyed. He's been perfect since hiac. Plus his commentary during an episode of main event was hilarious.

Face of the company... Not so fast!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Hero said:


> 6'0 207. He's a bit smaller then Punk and is taller then D-Bry.


Neither of which is the face of the company.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

He'll get a rub from Cena and turn into the next Zack Ryder.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> His promo on RAW was pretty bad. Thankfully I know this is a troll thread.


This is obviously not a troll thread. Secondly, With that promo he's pretty much in the top ten mic workers in the E. 
1.Punk
2.Cena
3.Paul E.
4.Miz
5.Ziggler.
6. Well shit i cant think of anyone else better then him.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't say the next face of the WWE, but I like him. He gets under your skin which is what he is (or was) supposed to do. He has the charisma. Haven't seen too much of him in the ring yet. I wouldn't say no to seeing him on tv more.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> He irritates me A LOT.
> 
> I just can't see him being the face of the company.


Didn't stop Cena.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Lul, so true!

He appeals to the ladies, can talk on the mic decently, we haven't seen enough of his wrestling to judge him on that, though.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Mike Hero said:


> This is obviously not a troll thread. Secondly, With that promo he's pretty much in the top ten mic workers in the E.
> 1.Punk
> 2.Cena
> 3.Paul E.
> ...


Miz, Ziggler and Maddox top 6 mic workers? :argh:

(No order) Punk, Cena, Heyman, Vince, Jericho, Christian, Henry, Barrett, Show, Sandow, Ambrose, Miz, Santino, (Regal, Trips, Taker if you count part-timers). He's probably better than Rhodes, Rollins, Ziggler, maybe Bryan.

I know hyperbole is commonplace on the internet, but come on. Maddox is good on the mic. Top 5 though?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Am I the only one that didn't like that promo? Seemed extremely forced and all over the place, IMO.

He should stop trying to emulate Batman film characters.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Brad Maddox alot he defintely can be the next face of WWE and he has so much potential I hope WWE push him


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Face of WWE? Nah... can't see that happenning.

I gotta admit though, he did impress me with his promo this past week, it was good and pretty funny at the same time.


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a possibility. He needs to gain weight though


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

RiZE said:


> Am I the only one that didn't like that promo? Seemed extremely forced and all over the place, IMO.
> 
> He should stop trying to emulate Batman film characters.


Sting and Jon Moxley say hello.


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

He may just surprise a lot of us one day.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wouldn't shock me honestly.

He sucks ass...but I'm serious when I say it wouldn't shock me.

1. HHH is apparently high on him. Which in turn means Stephanie will continuously write for him and book him.

2. It's obvious that, the above is accurate. They put him in a referee angle, Shield angle, Heyman/Punk angle, own internet show angle, match for a contract angle, appear on commentary randomly angle, and now off all things he's the closing segment at 11:00 PM on Raw.

So, no. This might be a troll thread, but I'm not an entirely sure you're wrong.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Mike Hero said:


> Brad Maddox recently cut a promo on Raw in which he explained his involvement with Paul E. Heyman and The Shield. Watching this and following beat down from The Shield. I see that a face turn is in the making. Maybe even a feud with Ambrose. He obviously will be getting a rub from working with Cena during the lead up to EC. But what can we say about Maddox himself currently.
> 
> Championships:
> 
> ...


Hi Brad, hit me up on facebook bro


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the only thing this guy should be doing is being a referee again. nothing else


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:drake1

no.



RiZE said:


> Am I the only one that didn't like that promo? Seemed extremely forced and all over the place, IMO.
> 
> He should stop trying to emulate Batman film characters.





JY57 said:


> the only thing this guy should be doing is being a referee again. nothing else


(Y)


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I like him, but i think he would be a better heel right now.. face.. maybe next year or end of the year!


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

he seems passable on the mic and is a good looking guy, haven;t seen him work so i can't judge his wrestling. i'm willing to give him a chance.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol no


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm Madd for Maddox!

you heard it hear first folks.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike Hero said:


> Sting and Jon Moxley say hello.


Yeah, but they're actually good at it. 

And from what I've read, Ambrose adopted his crazy shtick before the Dark Knight was released.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

I really wish people would stop using the word "Charisma" when they don't know what it means. 

Brad Maddox is way too small to be face of the company. I know he's around the same height & build as CM Punk & Daniel Bryan but neither one of them has a chance in hell of being the face of the company either. 

Very average as a wrestler and a mic worker. He likes to talk but it doesn't mean he's good at it. Very little reaction from the crowd when he talks because nobody gives a fuck. 

He'll either be out of WWE in 2 years or being a reporter like Matt Striker.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> I really wish people would stop using the word "Charisma" when they don't know what it means.
> 
> Brad Maddox is way too small to be face of the company. I know he's around the same height & build as CM Punk & Daniel Bryan but neither one of them has a chance in hell of being the face of the company either.
> 
> ...


Size really shouldn't be an argument here. 

Rey Mysterio and CM Punk were both at the peak of the WWE at one point, even being "smaller" guys. Especially Rey. 

I can't say much about Maddox. I can't get into him, but he's not absolutely horribe. I guess he'll be entertaining to watch, but I will have to disagree about him "becoming the face of WWE". 

I can already tell you he's most likely not going to be booked right.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

his finisher looked pretty cool. Other than that, no. Fuck no. He is awkward, the crowd doesn't give a shit about him, and in my opinion, he just doesn't seem like a main eventer. Not trying to hate, I just dont think I'm going to be proven wrong.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

He's better than Bo Dallas , but I'll stop here for now.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> He has the look of Jon snow from game of thrones


:lmao Can't believe I never saw it before. If anything he reminded me of Garrett Bischoff.
Brad Maddox would be great as heel or face in the midcard. Haven't seen many of his matches though.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

That finisher is sick :0 looks awesome

Am fan of maddox cant wait till he gets contract and some competitve matches


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Joshi said:


> He's better than Bo Dallas , but I'll stop here for now.


Well yeah, definitely.

But saying someone is better than Bo Dallas isn't saying much.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> Brad Maddox recently cut a promo on Raw in which he explained his involvement with Paul E. Heyman and The Shield. Watching this and following beat down from The Shield. I see that a face turn is in the making. Maybe even a feud with Ambrose. He obviously will be getting a rub from working with Cena during the lead up to EC. But what can we say about Maddox himself currently.
> 
> Championships:
> 
> ...


If the 'E ever decides to re-form The Ascension to counteract The Shield, he'd fit right in.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

J2D said:


> Well yeah, definitely.
> 
> But saying someone is better than Bo Dallas isn't saying much.


exactly (Y)


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

He promos like a young man with nothing held back. Very admirable


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

RiZE said:


> Am I the only one that didn't like that promo? Seemed extremely forced and all over the place, IMO.
> 
> He should stop trying to emulate Batman film characters.


Yep, so should Ambrose.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like Maddox.

Good charisma, improved mic skills (you can tell he's been working on them big time, just watch his ear splitting first one after HIAC and compare.) and his selling is nearly in the leagues of Ziggler. This guy may be thanking Cena's shoulder for injuring itself because I can see a future for him. As others have said, there's too many mid/lower carders that lack any sort of charisma, drive and innovation which is exactly what Maddox has. Even in a manager/gm role I feel he'll be valuable.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Nowhere near being the next face of the WWE. Yes he seems a comfortable talker but we haven't seen him in ring action so it is way to early to call him the next face of the WWE.

The next big face would be Ryback.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Waaaaay too early to tell


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

he has the potential and personality to be a Kurt Angle or Chris Jericho. He's great and I'm looking forward to his career.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

He reminds me of a child.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Already Hall Of Fame bound.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely has the potential to be the face of the WWE. He's not the best in-ring wrestler but my god can he sell. He's only going to improve in the ring as well as his mic skills which already are very good.

And jesus do you guys see that finisher? Sky's the limit for Beef Wellington.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

J2D said:


> Size really shouldn't be an argument here.
> 
> Rey Mysterio and CM Punk were both at the peak of the WWE at one point, even being "smaller" guys. Especially Rey.
> 
> ...


Size is a huge argument in this.

Punk & Mysterio have never been at the top of WWE. Punk played 2nd fiddle to John Cena to most of his Title reign. Mysterio was booked like shit as WHC. He got ass kicked weekly. 

The thread is about Maddox being the face of the company. A guy his size doesn't become face of the company. The face of the company will look like your Hulk Hogans, SCSA, The Rock, John Cena. Not Maddox.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I liked him better as Bischoff's son.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Size is a huge argument in this.
> 
> Punk & Mysterio have never been at the top of WWE. Punk played 2nd fiddle to John Cena to most of his Title reign. Mysterio was booked like shit as WHC. He got ass kicked weekly.
> 
> The thread is about Maddox being the face of the company. A guy his size doesn't become face of the company. The face of the company will look like your Hulk Hogans, SCSA, The Rock, John Cena. Not Maddox.


People seem to forget the days when the face of the company wasnt the face for 10 years. Cena is the face of the company Not sure why but he sells merch not because of his size. In Ring Ability. But because of his Charisma. Because of that he sells merch. Making him the face of the company. During the summer of punk. Punk was the face of the company. During part of the A.E. Stone cold was the face. He isnt too much bigger the Brad. It's too early to right now. But he has the ability to grow. As of right now he is flowing raw potential. I see maddox headline mania one day soon.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

He talks a bit like how bischoff did back in wcw


----------



## Brooklyn8 (Nov 27, 2012)

Basically whats going to happen is the majority here will dismiss Maddox as a wrestler in general, then once he starts getting over (as a WRESTLER) people will start giving him his props. Its similar to what happened with Del Rio. The night he turned face everyone on the forum was buzzing, oh del rio is the worst heel, this is such a dumb idea. Fast forward a short time later and ppl are comparing him to Eddie. No one gives storylines any time to play out before judging it. Idk about Brad being the face of the company, but I deff see him being a major player in the future. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Alex Riley will be the next face one day, watch.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Size is a huge argument in this.
> 
> A guy his size doesn't become face of the company. The face of the company will look like your Hulk Hogans, SCSA, The Rock, John Cena. Not Maddox.


Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels say Hi to you.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Bo Dallas V Brad Maddox - Main Event of WM. The first 11* match 

Until I read it on here, I'd never noticed the similarity to Bishcoff. Now I do. lol.

Anyway, I like him. I like the character, love his finisher too. He's welcome on my TV. Face of the company however? Well you never say never but in this case, I'd say neve


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

neolunar said:


> Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels say Hi to you.


However, Maddox is "Great Khali-like" bad in the ring and is around 5'8". Not the best starting point for "the face of the company". Usually the smaller guys have to overcompensate by being great in the ring for the lack of size, and Maddox isn't even (or is barely) average.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

He has a lot of potential.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

He's more entertaining than the current face of the company so I'm all for it.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

He's okay, his promos have been better than I expected but I still wouldn't consider him much to shout about

yet.


----------



## Y2J_Says (Jan 28, 2013)

#RawIsMaddox


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> However, Maddox is "Great Khali-like" bad in the ring and is around 5'8". Not the best starting point for "the face of the company". Usually the smaller guys have to overcompensate by being great in the ring for the lack of size, and Maddox isn't even (or is barely) average.


Who said anything about him as a face of the company? The guy I quoted pretty much said "small" guys never become face of the company which is not true. 
Madoxx is average AT BEST, will he become anything more no one knows and only time will tell. There were FAR more all around talented guys than him who became nothing, and there were nobodies like Rocky Maivia, Ringmaster, that blondie from The Rockers, beardless guy from The Hart Foundation who became well, you know..


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

I like him, and I wanna see him go places in the buisness. He definitely has the look, mic work, and in ring ability to do a lot.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been really impressed with him thus far. Was awesome seeing him and Ambrose go back and forth a little bit on the mic. These two are gonna be big no doubt.

Thanks to him all week I've been saying "justice awaits you" in the bane voice lol Annoys the shit outta my fiancee


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

For some reason, he reminds me of Randy Orton when he did those RNN promos.

I see some potential in Brad Maddox. I don't know if he'll become the face of the company but with the right push and a bit of tweaking to his character, who knows? He very well could be.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

neolunar said:


> Who said anything about him as a face of the company?.


Thread is called Brad Maddox: Next Face of the WWE. That's who.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not that high on him, time will tell his future.


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

lol not sure about that one.Maybe far in the future theres many other people who have been there much longer than brad has so it really wouldnt make any sense for WWE to invest all their time in him when hes not even that widely known


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

What I like with Maddox is the slow build up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously doubt he's the next face of the whole WWE, but has enough to be an entertaining mid-carder or upper mid-carder.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Heere we go.

Someone just has to make one of these don't they? eyton


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Meh.

I like Brad Maddox. He plays his character perfectly and has charisma, but no way will Brad Maddox be the face of the WWE. If it happens, I'll be shocked.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So what you're saying is he'll be the next superman, over come all the odds in every match, and win with 4 moves?


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

All I see is WWE's version of Garret Bischoff and also terrible Bane impressions.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

He's got potential, I'll give him that, barely. His promo was so-so. would say decent if he wasn't looking down the ramp constantly for que's.

Got a long way to go, but really overall from 1-10 10 being best he's like a 3 to me right now. And 2 of that is just cause he has the look. Everything else so far has been pretty bad imo.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

mjames74 said:


> He's got potential, I'll give him that, barely. His promo was so-so. would say decent if he wasn't looking down the ramp constantly for que's.
> 
> Got a long way to go, but really overall from 1-10 10 being best he's like a 3 to me right now. And 2 of that is just cause he has the look. Everything else so far has been pretty bad imo.


Him looking down the ramp told story to me. He basically trashed Cena saying he was going to be the hero. Him looking down the ramp was a challenge to Cena. Just waiting for the Music to pop and shit. Hes 28 And hes 6 feet tall Not sure why keep saying hes under it. I can see him being the face by cenas age now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Maddox, despite him being overall awful.

He comes off as an awkward, nervous, meandering idiot. He's either a very good actor with a big career ahead of him, or he's an awkward, nervous, meandering idiot and they found the absolute perfect role for him as all he has to do is play himself. Either way, he fits the role he has perfectly as is fun to watch each week, in the same way 'The Room' is a fun movie to watch despite it being obviously horrendous.


----------

